# Need Help with Cart



## Joeychgo (Aug 31, 2010)

I sell shirts and decals and what not on my car forum websites. 


What I want to know is this. I am looking for a decent cart script that can handle these simple tasks of size, and color for a shirt - as well as allow a user to simply add more then 1 item. (as in 1 med shirt and 1 large shirt)

I also would like as much intergration as possible with sites like paypal, 2checkout, stamps.com, etc.

Ideally, it would make shipping easier for me. Right now I have to take data from 2checkout manually and put it into stamps.com to get the package. Must be an easier way.

Can anyone recommend a decent cart?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Can anyone recommend a decent cart?


You might want to look into the free hosted ecommerce system at Social Shopping Marketplace & Free Online Stores · Storenvy

It's pretty easy to start selling items (like t-shirts) through there. You can add sizes, color options and even track inventory down the the variation level (see how many small red t-shirts you have in stock and show your customers in realtime)

As far as shipping goes, the payment is through PayPal so you could login to PayPal when you get an order and print a shipping label right from the PayPal interface.

I don't know of a system that easily integrates with stamps.com, but you might want to look into endicia.com. It's much easier to enter addresses into endicia because as soon as you copy the shipping address from the order confirmation email or shopping cart backend, it automatically pastes that address into the shipping label on the endicia software to eliminate typos.


----------



## Joeychgo (Aug 31, 2010)

No I definately want a script I install on my own domain - I also want something that uses more then paypal. Ill have a look at endicia.com. Thanks


----------



## evolvebranding (Mar 30, 2011)

I would always suggest magento, robust and flexible i have used it on a few ecommerce builds, takes time to build but worth it in the end.


----------



## designnbuy (Jan 1, 2010)

evolvebranding said:


> I would always suggest magento, robust and flexible i have used it on a few ecommerce builds, takes time to build but worth it in the end.


Completely agree. Magento is best.


----------

